# My Tank



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd share a pic of my main tank with you guys. The pic was taken last year.

Its sitting practically empty at the moment until the room its in has been decorated.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW Very Impressive bet you were haooy with that why did you not keep it going.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Fantastic. Whats Going Init?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

very nice and nice to see ya on here


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

very nice tank well planted...lol


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

but the main thing... whatis goin init? lol


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Thats a nice tank mate, is there room underneath for a sump system?


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

It housed Discus before and its going to house discus again. I ended up with a few breeding pairs and sold them all on when I couldnt cope...lol I thought my RO unit was going to explode!

Its filtered by two Eheim externals, metal halide lighting, pressurised CO2 for the plants, Ph computer, under substrate heating, Uv and loads of other stuff. No room for a sump underneath and I didnt want to drill or mess about with an overflow box and that.

Measures 79"x24"x24" and holds around 164 gallons.

I'm not looking forward to cleaning it out and moving it to decorate. Took four men last time just to move the tank...lol :eek4:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow that is an amazing tank :mf_dribble:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Cheers mate


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

very very nice tank!! Im very jealous, whenever i plant my tank out they sually die  i bought some plant growth stuff this time and it seems to have helped a little one of the plants has floated to the top lol i need to put it back but your tank sounds very professional to me!! i love discus!! but i think i need a bigger tank before thinking about getting an really!


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

If its any consolation that tank went mamaries up not long after that pic was taken.

It had pressurised CO2, under substrate heating, laterite in the sand and £600 worth of lighting. Then got cyano algae really bad because I had the wrong halide bulbs in the pendant :| 

Discus arent as hard as people think. Just keep the water good and they'll be fine.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

OMG very nice better looking than my reef for sure!!!


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks 

I'm going to copy how it was when I set it up next time. Luckily I have the pic to use as a guide. 

Minus the mistakes I made last time....lol


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow you really like/know your stuff then! Youre quite tempting me to buy discus! what would you say goes well with them? liek i said earlier my tank isnt particularly big so would be one discus i would say and then a few smallish fish.. any ideas?


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

They need to be kept in pairs at least as they like to be in groups. You would need a decent sized two footer for a pair. As a rough guide alow 10 gallons per fish.

They dont like nitrites and ammonia and need the water to be stable with regards to ph etc. People think that they need to be kept in water with a low ph but thats pants. As long as its stable and not at extremes they'll be fine.

They like it warm to. Most people keep them at 82 but mine did better at 84. 

You can keep quite a few fis with them but your best bet is to fit other peaceful fish around the Discus, rather than the other way around.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Thats fab! I love discus they are gorgeous, cant wait to see future pics?

I dont know how you deal with all those plants, my tank plants grow like mental and grow so fast too! lol


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Some were growing nearly a foot a week. Some were a bit slower. The wrong bulbs in the pendant caused cyano algae and I lost the lot. Sold the discus on and shut the tank down. 

It will be a long time before the tank gets set up again. It takes a lot of time to maintain and I want to get everything else sorted first.

I've got another tank that will be renovated in the coming weeks so I'll get some pics of that up once its sorted. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

very nice tank vase: victory: me and luke are thinking about getting another tank, because since weve given up the marine tank we really miss fish in the lounge, we went and had a look at a few tanks yesterday at blooms, were not to sure what to go for it'll be tropical we did like the look of the discus, but the lady sort of put us off by saying if the ph was to high they could end up gasping??
i want some neons and gupys i also like the bubble bee gobys

we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

lol...gasping....thats a new one on me.

As long as the water is stable and the ph isnt at extremes they'll be fine. Just get the gh and kh how you want them and then acept the ph as is.

Bumble Bee gobies prefer brackish water, which is something to think about. There are two main types and its Brachygobias Xanthozona that you want as they can tolerate fresh water. Not sure they'd like the Discus temps though.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Wish i had the space for a larger fish tank for discus and the likes. At the moment ive got platy's, mollies, two honey gourami's, 2 female guppies and so on.
I have got a bigger tank getting ready for some pearl gourami's or something similar next week though. so excited.


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Pearl Gouramis are stunning when mature. I used to have a breeding pair but raising the babies was a nightmare...lol


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Im tempted to start up an oscar tank again , ive always had a soft spot for those guys :grin1:
gorgeus tank btw


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

tokay said:


> Im tempted to start up an oscar tank again , ive always had a soft spot for those guys :grin1:
> gorgeus tank btw


 
ah well get settin up now, theres two stunners at jacks patch garden center over here. 
An albino (quite large for £20) and a tiger (still quite large but not as big as the albino) for £10. 
Ive been SO tempted with them. lol


----------

